# tappan



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I would like to fish Tappan for crappie several problems though stuck to bank fishing and have No knowledge of the lake Not asking for Secret spots just point me in the right direction I will do the rest even if I have to wait for fall or spring


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Always caught crappie From shore along the gas line


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

mkalink said:


> Always caught crappie From shore along the gas line


gas line ?? I'll try google earth I'm not familiar with area at all Tappan is over 1 1/2 hours away from me


----------



## Trapperebeck (Feb 28, 2019)

Well you asked & Upland told you where .


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

The gas line is on the south end of the lake. You can’t miss it. There is a small bridge that is fenced in. Always caught crappie under the bridge. We also used to climb around the fence cross the bridge, and fish the rocks along the shore. South side usually produced the most crappies.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Trapperebeck said:


> Well you asked & Upland told you where .


LMAO Everybody tell's me where to go Heard it's hot there too Now I know where the gas line is too learn something everyday


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

mkalink said:


> The gas line is on the south end of the lake. You can’t miss it. There is a small bridge that is fenced in. Always caught crappie under the bridge. We also used to climb around the fence cross the bridge, and fish the rocks along the shore. South side usually produced the most crappies.


thank you very much appreciate the input


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Trapperebeck said:


> Well you asked & Upland told you where .


causeway I believe

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Over half of tappan shoreline is accessible , lots of opportunities......


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Gas line.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

TClark said:


> Gas line.


Thank you very much I had several people point out where it is much appreciated like I said the lake is not one I'm real familiar with so any and all help is appreciated


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Fished the spot I told you about for 4 hours this morning. Caught 8 white bass between 15-18”, a 5#cat, and 4 10-13” crappies all on jig tipped with minnow.Started at 6am and fished until 10am. Ran out of minnows or would have stayed longer.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Specwar said:


> Fished the spot I told you about for 4 hours this morning. Caught 8 white bass between 15-18”, a 5#cat, and 4 10-13” crappies all on jig tipped with minnow.Started at 6am and fished until 10am. Ran out of minnows or would have stayed longer.


Awesome I'm going to try to get out there sometime this week of course I've got a million and one things here I've got to finish first before going. An awesome on the fish catching


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Light colored jigs seem to be the ticket. Caught all the WB on pink head/white body.


----------

